# [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.



## dsubhadip (Feb 19, 2008)

please give me a proper feedback to solve


----------



## dsubhadip (Feb 19, 2008)

*Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.*

the problem is occuring during autorun per the game:Call Of Duty. Please no the needful with your suggestion


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please post back with your graphics card make/model.


----------



## elie_m (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.*

hi please i need help now if someone can please
i have the same problem for call of duty
i have a toshiba satellite, 
how can i solve the problem 
and play now. it's been a week
am trying to play the game.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.*

Your graphics cards are too weak to run the game.


----------



## anhluan52 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.*

DO you know if a Toshiba Satellite p300Operating System
Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium (32-bit) Processor
AMD Turion™ 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Technology TL-62 Memory
2GB PC5300 DDR2 667MHz SDRAM Hard Drive
250GB HDD (5400rpm) Optical Drive
DVD-SuperMulti (+/-R double layer) with Labelflash™ drive Wireless
Atheros® Wireless LAN (802.11b/g) Extras
ATI RadeonTM X1250 Graphics Card *
Li-Ion Battery (4000mAh)
Webcam with Built-in Mic 

with 3 gg rams work for cod4???
because I'm planning to buy that laptop and I don;t want to get it if the graphix are too poor to run a simple game like COD4


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.*

I don't think that Graphics card meets the minimum system requirements. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## anhluan52 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.*

then do you know what is the minimum graphix for COD4? or what wuud be a good amt of graphix so i can go shoppin ahhaa :grin:


----------



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.*

From Wikipedia:

Operating System: Windows XP with Service Pack 2 or Windows Vista 
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2.4 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 2800+ processor 2.4 GHz dual-core 
Memory: 512 MB (768 MB for Vista) 1024 MB RAM (2048 MB for Vista) 
Hard Drive Space: 8 GB of free space 
Graphics Hardware: Nvidia GeForce 6600 or ATI Radeon 9800 Pro Nvidia GeForce 7800 or ATI Radeon X1800:[23] 
Sound Hardware: 100% DirectX 9.0c compliant card Sound Blaster X-Fi (Optimized for EAX ADVANCED HD 4.0/5.0 compatible cards) 
Network: Internet or LAN connection required for multiplay

anhluan, that confirms your graphics card doesn't meet the minimum required specification.


----------



## anhluan52 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.*

aha omg lol thank you very much


----------



## bulldowzer34 (Aug 13, 2008)

ok i have the same prob and i don't know how to update anything!!!
but when i load cod4(multiplayer or single player)this comes up????:

----- Initializing Renderer ----
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Attempting 22 kHz 16 bit [Windows default] sound
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 2.0
Vertex shader version is 0.0
Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.

Can anybody help???


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Could you post your system specifications here please.


----------



## bulldowzer34 (Aug 13, 2008)

very sorry but i figured it out


----------



## bulldowzer34 (Aug 13, 2008)

the problem was that my pc adapter ram is 64.00mb and cod4 is 128 mb so i'm half off of the requirements thats all i need is a bigger pc ram if there is way to play without the requirements that would be awsome!!! o well


----------

